# Christians in Tuscany



## Butterfly23 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey - just wondered if there were any Christians expats living in Tuscany who would like to meet up now and again? If anyone is interested in community, sharing and talking, hiking etc- would be really cool to hear from you

Thanks! Laura


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Butterfly23 said:


> Hey - just wondered if there were any Christians expats living in Tuscany who would like to meet up now and again? If anyone is interested in community, sharing and talking, hiking etc- would be really cool to hear from you
> 
> Thanks! Laura


It shouldn't be all that difficult to find other Christians in Tuscany, or Italy, for that matter. 

Any particular denomination?


----------

